

Ask HN: Parallel Programming Languages - jderick

Has anyone used any parallel programming languages such as NESL or Cilk?  I am in particular interested in languages that abstract away threads and focus on irregular problems.  Bonus points if it includes some kind of hashtable data structure.
======
yan
I used cilk in college to code some throw-away examples. I liked it for what
it's worth. I also tried learning Erlang for a week, and really dug its
execution model and the way the language felt in general. I was using
Armstrong's book for that.

